# DBSTalk Arcade



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just FYI, over the next day or so I will be doing some work to the DBSTalk Arcade. While I am doing the work the arcade will be unavailable. 

I suggest you get your Tetris fix in tonight. 

BTW if your an unregistered user, you might not know what the DBSTalk Arcade is, this is because the Arcade is available only for registered members. 

Remember registration is free and opens up a bunch of features to you which you currently do not have access to.


----------

